# الطاقة الشمسية......



## m.zidan (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم.............
هذا بحث في الطاقة البديلة (الطاقة الشمسية) بالتحديد و احبيت اني افيدكم بيه 
و ان شاء الله يفيدكم...........
و شكرا............
تحياتي ,,,,,,,,,
أخوكم/M.zidan




094524376.zip (1.32 ميجابايت)


----------



## صفوان اصف (5 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bryar (8 فبراير 2009)

الحقيقة موضوع جدا رائع وشكرا لكم ونتمنى لكم الأستمرارية


----------



## طاقة (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جزالك الله كل الخير


----------



## agaaaas (19 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وعليكم وجزاكم الله أحسن الجزاء


----------



## m.zidan (2 مارس 2009)

مشكورين شباب على المرور


----------



## kana (3 مارس 2009)

thank you very much
الله يافتح عليك


----------



## essam60 (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## massari (11 مارس 2009)

*اقتباس*

مشكوووور جدا جدا:84:


----------



## ثائر محمود العلو (27 أبريل 2009)

بدنا اي موضوع اومشروع مصغر لايتجاوز الثلاثين صفحة في اي مجال


----------



## motaz ahmed (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكتا حلو


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكتاب حلو


----------



## khiro (11 مايو 2009)

Merci bien mon frere


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (13 يناير 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سمير شربك (14 يناير 2010)

بحث جميل أخي زيدان 

شكرا لك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يناير 2010)

مهندس زيدان ..بارك الله فيك .

مشكور على الملف ..خاصة وانه باللغة العربية.


----------

